# Tim Kennedy (Special forces warrior) interview



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> I recently had the opportunity to spend some time talking to Strikeforce rising star, Tim Kennedy. Tim is an amazingly talented MMA fighter who derives great pleasure from skull stomping his opponents. However, there is much more to Tim than his career as a top rated MMA fighter. Tim is a decorated Special Forces sniper who has served multiple tours of duty in Iraq and Afghanistan. He is a devoted husband, friend, and business partner. And for those that get to know him, he is a truly funny guy that laughs his way through life all the while bringing a smile to those around him. Ok, the Tim Kennedy love fest is over, people might start to talk, let's get to the interview.
> 
> When did you get started in martial arts?
> 
> ...


http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-new...or-skull-stomping-his-way-to-MMA-stardom.html


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

add "special forces" for instant fanbase....Dont know who he is but he's got my vote


----------

